# Just bought my first boat



## Big_John (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, I finally decided to buy my first boat, a 1989 Thompson Carrera 220. But now I'm hung up on what to do next. Obviously I want to get out on the water, but I want to make sure I have everything I need before heading. So I'm looking for recommendations from fellow boaters on here in regards to necessary equipment, maybe some tips and tricks, and so on.
First and foremost I plan on taking a boaters safety course before even putting her in the water. Thanks again all.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice boat, and good luck with it. Make sure you have all the safety gear you need on it, you never have enough, lots of rope and a good anchor. Get a good VHS Marine radio for communication in case of.. and the rest is up to you. We all personalize our boats the way we want them so none are cookie cutter. Again.. good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

You need to have enough wearable life vests for everyone on board, a throwable life saver, a flare gun, a fire extinguisher, a noise making device, and... 
Fellas please chime in if I'm forgetting anything...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

The orange distress flag.........recommend a first aid kit


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

and a very good pair of side cutters, they come in real handy when some body puts a hook in your hand.duck tape,, double battery set up .with a switch over from one battery to the other. and no booze on the boat.


----------



## Big_John (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I am definitely itching to get it out and make some memories with the family. The boat does come with a marine radio, new enclosure, and a few life jackets.

Popspastime - The boat comes with an anchor, just no rope. Safety equipment is a must. Ill be sure to get everything that I need. Hoping to really personalize it once I get the necessities.

Spike Dog - I hadn't even thought about a throwable life saver. Great idea. I have a fire extinguisher, and I like the idea of a flare gun... just in case.

Evinrude58 - Ill be sure to add the distress flag and first aid kit. Never know what may happen when your miles from shore.

Bountyhunter - I didn't even think of having side cutters, hope to never have to dig a hook out, but you never know. The boat does come with 2 batteries and has a switch (don't remember the name of it) to change over from one battery to the next. The fella I got it from says he uses one for auxillary applications and the other for the motor... does this sound correct?


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Big John. A throwable flotation device is required. Sounds like he has the batteries set up right with a Perco switch. Run out with switch on both batteries charging, then when you get where your going switch to the accessories battery. Check your bilge that it is operable and if it doesn't have it would definitely put an automatic bilge in as a primary and the one on switch as secondary. If your not familiar navigating the Big lake I would recommend a good FF/GPS unit. Could save you a lot of grief! Hope that helps and enjoy!


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Compass! When all else fails it's a cheap investment, buy a good one! Also a note on the throwable..... Make sure it is readily accessible.

Make sure everyone on the boat knows where everything is located in case of a case.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

All of the above plus jumper cables. Had a dead starting battery at weather bouy a few years back & was able to jump it from trolling batteries.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Meerkat said:


> All of the above plus jumper cables. Had a dead starting battery at weather bouy a few years back & was able to jump it from trolling batteries.


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Towing Ins not a bad idea if on the big pond good luck have fun be safe


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

2nd the insurance! Give Bob a call at Worldwide Marine Insurance! He is the best, hands down!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

tom8111 said:


> Towing Ins not a bad idea if on the big pond good luck have fun be safe


you took the words right outta my mouth. I have boatus.com towing insurance with trailer assist. around 100.00 per yr for everything. I had to use mine 2 yrs ago when I crashed the outdrive. saved me 600.00. I called boat us on my cell phone and they did the rest. and the capt of the tow boat put me on a guy that sold me a great used outdrive installed for 800.00, saved our trip. and they pay for jump starts and will bring you oil for the cost of the oil.

on the anchor rope I recommend getting a electric extension cord reel to store your rope on. I have about 250' to 300' of 5/16 nylon rope and it fits on the reel. but 3/8 rope would be a better option if you anchor a lot for perch fishing. a good fluke style anchor is the best choice.

I got a signal kit with the gun and flares and hand held flares with the flag and a whistle. never had to use it. I just replace the flairs every 3 yrs. be sure and check the expiration date on the flairs. they should be good for 3 yrs.
sherman


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Getting stranded on a boat is a lot different than in a car. Make sure everything is mechanically sound before going out. And a plan to get back in if need be (boat insurance). Always a good idea to have a check list of the minimum equipment you need to leave the dock on hand with you. It's easy to start forgetting things early in the morning with 5 people running around you dying to get out on the water. Can't tell you how many times I've got to the dock and forgot that on key piece of equipment!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

All the above is great advice....i will add to never switch your battery selector while the engine is running, your altenator won't like it to well...


----------



## prideau (Nov 9, 2013)

Big_John said:


> Well, I finally decided to buy my first boat, a 1989 Thompson Carrera 220. But now I'm hung up on what to do next. Obviously I want to get out on the water, but I want to make sure I have everything I need before heading. So I'm looking for recommendations from fellow boaters on here in regards to necessary equipment, maybe some tips and tricks, and so on.
> First and foremost I plan on taking a boaters safety course before even putting her in the water. Thanks again all.


Try this link for a handy checklist: _fwp.mt.gov/fwpDoc.html?id=38179 or here's the pdf_


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Pick a calm day for first trip. Stay close to shore. Get a feel for your boat. Listen to how it sounds when going at different speeds, making turns, etc. Spend time learning your boat. When on land crawl around and look in every nook and crannie. See where wires run. Check that there are no leaks. Check all thru hull fittings prior to launching and again on the water to make sure they are not allowing water into the boat. on land fill bilge with water and test bilge pump(s). Look at those hoses and fittings when pumping.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congratulations on your first boat! Here is a video I found from Portage Lakes you may enjoy.


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

If you can goto a launch mid week and spend a couple of hours launching and retrieving your boat after you have all your safety equipment set. Each time go around the parking lot to also practice backing the boat and trailer. this way you can get comfortable launching and retrieving your boat without other people waiting or yelling at you.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lots.of good advice from the experienced members. As to your throwable device....attach appx 35' of line so it can be retrieved (& thrown more than once). I use the square cushions with lightweight 1/4" polypropylene rope wrapped around it in my boats. On the mechanical end I would recommend a basic tool kit along with some electrical supplies .....fuses, bulbs, & a small asst. of terminals. Familiarize yourself with the location of any of fuse holders, circuit breakers, & also the primary circuit breaker (or fuses) back at the engine that protect your engine wiring harness. Boats commonly have small electrical issues due to moisture, vibration, & age so it's best to be prepared for the minor issues. On I/O boats I suggest that my customers carry some engine oil, power trim fluid, power steering fluid, & some gear oil to keep the stern drive topped off. I thought the advice provided re: a primary bilge pump on a float switch & also back-up pump was good as well. I trailer to lakes in a 4-5 state area so my spare parts kit is just a little more extensive, but don't overlook your trailer. Make sure that your tires, bearings, lights, bunks, & rollers are all in good condition. Breakdowns on the highway can usually be avoided with good maintenance. Above all....Have Fun & Be Safe !! Mike


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

on the trailer, I carry a complete hub ready to put on greased and ready, in a couple plastic bags, with the tools to change it. don,t forget a hyd bottle jack. and a couple short 2x4,s


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Grease and inspect wheel bearings on trailer. Neglecting those has resulted in a couple really bad trips for me over the years. If you repack them be sure to use marine, waterproof grease


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Sounds like you need to start from GO. So let me say that since you have not said how old you are I will say that if you were born on or after Jan 1, 1982 you must have taken and completed a boat operators course and posses a valid boat operators license, They are fairly easy to obtain and if you do a search on line regarding "Ohio boat operators license" you will find all the information you need. 

Having done that now search "Ohio boating regulations" and read all the requirements carefully and know that you can comply with them. Know what items you must have on board and what you must provide for each passenger on board and the rules for your particular size of boat, they do change with different lengths of boat. Once you are fairly confident that you are ready, locate the nearest Coast guard, coast guard axillary or an Ohio division of watercraft office and schedule a courtesy vessel inspection for compliance. They will inspect your boat and give you a form listing anything that needs attention or a clean form if you are good to go. It is free and no worries about citations for violations. But if they do the same thing on the water you will be cited for what you don't comply with. 

Whatever you do, do not be in a rush to put the plug in and get her wet. On a personal note, one thing I always did when I had a family member or passenger on board that had not been before, even the children, I taught them how to run my boat and call for help on the radio. Very quick course but you would be surprised what a six year old remembers when the chips are down. Good luck, blue skies and calm seas to ya captain.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I would recommend getting a length of coated anchor chain between your anchor and rope. You'll be glad you did on days when anchoring is tough. It hold the front down so it digs in better.


----------



## Big_John (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you all for the fantastic tips, recommendations, and insightful information. I have made a list of all the various things you all have suggested and will be sure to have them prior to my first trip. I still have to get my operators license. I was unaware that I could get a courtesy inspection. I will be sure to do this as well. Again thank you all. I'm sure I'll have more questions as I progress.


----------



## Big_John (Jun 14, 2011)

What is everyone's thoughts on the "dash" portion here in the pic. It had a piece of vinyl attached to a rotted out piece of plywood. I thought about using some type of roll on bedliner or tuff coat. What are your guys opinion?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

real thin carpet,,or felt.just remember this area gets beat by the sun.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

That or scrape the hell outta it and paint it. Anything too abrasive though will bust through whatever clear coat is left on the fiberglass and start to absorb 
water so don't be to rough or use sandpaper. Whatever you can get with bleach and a soft scrub should do to paint over it.


----------

